# Blitz Biederwolf <3



## xxBlitzBiederwolfxx (Oct 11, 2009)

*Fursona [and past one(s) UPDATING SOON]*

*Bold = Current
*_Italics = Past_

*Name: Xiana Haldyn
Age: 16
Sex: Female
Species: American Rabbit
Height: 5'0
Weight: 87 Pounds

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Dark brown, slightly curly/very wavy hair in a "boy cut" with black fur.
- Markings: A yellow star on each cheek right under eyes.
- Eye color: Purple-blue.
- Other features: Xiana has a belly button piercing (which she dangles a small purple string of beads from). 
Behavior and Personality: Xiana is very shy when it comes to new people, but once she gets to know you, she's a barrel full of fun and won't shut up. Once someone starts talking to her, she can easily carry on a conversation, which is why people remark on what a good conversationalist she is (she disagrees, as she finds herself very annoying, but, doesn't bother to bring this up to the people who say this). Xiana is quite intelligent and very artistic, but she is also a procrastinator and lacks motivation to strive for the things she wants. Due to her cuteness and how likeable she is, however, this doesn't pose as much of a problem as most things are just...handed to her. But this only works for material things, which she tires of. She's very restless and strives to find only one thing: true love. However, this is quite hard to find for her as she trusts easily and is taken advantage of for this reason. She almost always is drawn to the people who would set off red flags for others, which also poses a problem. However, although Xiana is naturally shy and timid, if she set her off, she releases a hidden defense: a quick tongue. Xiana's sharp tongue and short fuse with specific subjects has sent others into a mild shock due to the fact they'd never suspect she was capable of exploding into such fury...
Xiana tends to be a "go-with-the-flow" kind of person, wanting to watch someone preform an activity before trying it herself, so she lacks in the 'lover' area, but she excels in the kindness area, always placing others before herself. She adores almost all children and has very strong maternal instincts.

Skills: Calming and talking sense into others, artistic, dancing
Weaknesses: Procrastination, laziness, shyness, short temper, low self-esteem

Likes: MSN, Friends, Art, Mirque <3, Reading, Writing
Dislikes: Homophobes, People who put down others, Liars

History: ...

Clothing/Personal Style: Xiana has a tendency to snatch up anything pastel in color, particularly green, purple, and yellow. She loves to accessorize and likes cute cartoon characters (ie. Hello Kitty, Chococat, Kerropi, etc). On a warm day she'll dress in 'booty' shorts, a 3 quarter sleeve shirt that leaves her stomach and shoulders bare, and thigh-high socks along with either boots or black converse sneakers (due to this dress-style, people mistake her for a slut, despite the fact she is nothing of the sort). On a cold day, she'll dress in dark skinny jeans, a long-sleeved shirt of some kind, fluffy white boots, and a long, black, sweater-like material trench coat with feathers around the arm-holes and hood.
Picture:





{Dolled by myself, base from Mew-Ninjin @ dA)

Goal: To become a psychiatrist
Profession: Student
Personal quote: ...
Theme song: Cinnamon Roll - Megurine Luka, Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin
Birthdate: September 20th
Star sign: Virgo

Favorite food: Twix
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: Somewhere tropical
Favorite weather: Sunny
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: She's not a fan of vegetables (surprisingly...)
Least liked drink: Soda (of all kinds)
Least liked location: Anywhere cold
Least liked weather: Snow/Hail

Favorite person: Mirque
Least liked person: Miranda
Friends: Lauren (Apollo), Jess, Ana (Bronze), Kayleigh (SriSri), Lindsey, Nora, Victoria (Vix), Mirque...
Enemies: Miranda, Melissa.
Significant other: Mirque.
Orientation:         Bisexual. * 
_

Name: Blitz Biederwolf
Age: Unknown, but doesn't appear to be any older than early twenties/late teens.
Sex: Male
Species: Hybrid ~ Wolf/Dog (mutt)/Lynx/House-Cat
Height: 5'11
Weight: Unknown (he's on the slender side, but no one's been able to get an exact number)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Silky, thick white base fur color and equally as white straight, choppy hair with bangs that mask his eyes.
- Markings: Black right--left upon looking at him--ear, black tail tip, and three black ear tufts on the tip of each ear.
- Eye color: Emerald Green (cat-like slit pupils; although, no one sees his eyes due to the bangs anyway)
- Other features: LONG pointed tongue and thick, sharp, black, almost knife-like retractable claws (at least 3-4 inches)
Behavior and Personality: Despite his fierce appearance, Blitz is actually very silly and spontaneous in personality. He loves to rave and play harmless (for the most part) practical jokes on people. He has a tendency to flaunt his freakish tongue just to get a reaction.
- Clothes: In his anthro form, he usually only wears a black leather collar and a pair of skinny jeans (sometimes classic red high-top converse).

Art:
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj226/Jaganshi-Juliet/BlitzpicbyAkmu.png
(<3 Akmu)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj226/Jaganshi-Juliet/BlitzandBenoitbyR-1.png
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj226/Jaganshi-Juliet/Blitz_Biederwolf_by_SeppukuR.png
(<3 R)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj226/Jaganshi-Juliet/BlitzBiederwolfbyAmiepots.png
(<3 Amiepots)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj226/Jaganshi-Juliet/BlitzbyVIXomggg.png
(<3 Vix)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj226/Jaganshi-Juliet/BlitzbyKay.png
(<3 Kay)_


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 11, 2009)

What is up with the long hair? Are some the new furries in the fandom choosing to have hair-over-face style now?


----------



## xxBlitzBiederwolfxx (Oct 11, 2009)

I dunno about everyone else, but, I love the look.

It makes him look more..mysterious and unapproachable in my opinion? Since I've been told the reason no one approaches me in real life is because I'm too scary/mysterious (I disagree, but whatever)? hahaha.

I felt it was a nice way to show it (plus I just loveee the way it looks as stated above. XD).


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 15, 2009)

Which one is your main tho? I am quickly adopting my sergal side for mine.


----------



## xxBlitzBiederwolfxx (Oct 15, 2009)

Blitz was my one and only fursona for...almost three years now. The thing is, he doesn't really fit ME anymore. Xiana fits me so much better.

I still hold Blitz near and dear to my heart, but, Xiana is more of a proper FURSONA. P: If that makes sense.


----------

